# Pharmacon



## deejeff442 (Jan 17, 2017)

Some how this place got my email. Salesman trying to sell gear. 
Now I don't plan to order just wondering if anyone heard of them ?
I told him send me samples and I will try them.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2017)

They're a big source on many other sponsored/paid boards. Random analytical testing has been mostly positive although I would be extremely weary of takin anything from an unsolicited source and a source that has such a public profile and website.


----------



## Longandhard (Jan 18, 2017)

I tried some. Been hearing so much about these guys. Gonna have bloods for y'all next week. Getting them done Friday. I intend to post it up for you guys. Test c 250.. Been cruising with it 375mgs a week. I can tell it's pretty good but, we will let the bloods do the talking. I'll say that the oil is smooth as hell goes in great


----------



## Gofalcons (Jan 18, 2017)

They use to be good. They gotten a lot of mixed reviews here recently though


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2017)

i used their drol and halo and liked it a lot, although i got it from a very reliable source


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 18, 2017)

Prices are good when you buy a lot and the packaging is pretty my buddy swears by them but I don't think he's too experienced with the juice..


----------



## rep100 (Jan 21, 2017)

gear was good but for the crazy high price, research and find yourself another domestic source


----------



## Evander618 (Feb 2, 2017)

I made an order with them. Took 45 days to get to my door. Using test e300 now. Planned for 12 weeks. This is my first cycle so we will see how it goes. They have verification codes to check for authenticity and lab tests. For the price you can go domestic and have it faster and save money.


----------



## green (Feb 4, 2017)

Pharmacon had good reviews


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 4, 2017)

Verification codes don't mean it good gear bro. Get bloods at 8 weeks . Then you'll know for sure


----------

